# How much oil does the GT5000 6spd transaxle hold?



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Just curious.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm not really sure,but I do know they hide the plugs pretty well. The manual shows the fill plug behind the l/r wheel which must be removed for access. But it doesn't state capacity or location of the drain plug. If you look under the axle at the housing on the left side there is another pipe plug for draining it's a little smaller than the fill plug from what I remember. It takes the same 30w oil as the engine so I always some around but don't remember how much it takes.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *I'm not really sure,but I do know they hide the plugs pretty well. The manual shows the fill plug behind the l/r wheel which must be removed for access. But it doesn't state capacity or location of the drain plug. If you look under the axle at the housing on the left side there is another pipe plug for draining it's a little smaller than the fill plug from what I remember. It takes the same 30w oil as the engine so I always some around but don't remember how much it takes. *


Would you fill it until it starts running back out of the fill plug like other differentials?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Argee
That's how I did it but the thing to keep in mind is that since it needs to be jacked up and the left rear wheel removed, you want to somehow try and keep it level while checking. What I did was find a slope and jack the rear up so the tractor was level and block the front wheels then remove the tire and service the rear. Or you could jack front and rear and place jack stands under it, just make sure it can't slip when you pull on the plugs.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

when i received mine last year, i had the wheels off imediately to up grade to ag tires, i ran a wire down the fill hole approx 4 inches and f0ound nothing on the wire. if i remember right, it took close to two quarts to fill, i am going to do a drain and refill this spring. dont know if it was never filled before delivery, but assume not. wondering about synthetic 4x4 fluid for a refill. 30 wheight oil just doesnt soud right but may be ok.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

tjw
That what it says 30w anyway maybe yours was never filled or you would found some leaks by now. It's amazing isn't it? 4" down that's just about the depth of the case isn't it?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tjw in kans _
> *when i received mine last year, i had the wheels off imediately to up grade to ag tires, i ran a wire down the fill hole approx 4 inches and f0ound nothing on the wire. if i remember right, it took close to two quarts to fill, i am going to do a drain and refill this spring. dont know if it was never filled before delivery, but assume not. wondering about synthetic 4x4 fluid for a refill. 30 wheight oil just doesnt soud right but may be ok. *


WOW! Now you got me wondering about mine. First chance I get, I'm putting it upon blocks and checking the fluid level.


----------



## Peter Birren (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm new to a GT5000 - and so VERY LATE to this conversation. Just did a drain/fill on the transaxle. It took 3 quarts and still had room for a little more.


----------



## Scoopers (Apr 26, 2021)

Peter Birren said:


> I'm new to a GT5000 - and so VERY LATE to this conversation. Just did a drain/fill on the transaxle. It took 3 quarts and still had room for a little more.


----------



## Scoopers (Apr 26, 2021)

I’m new to a GT5000 as well, in a couple weeks the gear speed has slowed down significantly, I’m thinking its light on transaxle lubricant. Can I ask what type of oil you used to fill yours? Also you mentioned you drained yours, I cannot seem to locate it, any suggestions?


----------

